# The Speedshop - BBC2 Sunday's 8pm



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Anyone watch tonight's first episode - really good programme that I completely enjoyed


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

andy665 said:


> Anyone watch tonight's first episode - really good programme that I completely enjoyed


What is it about? not herd of this, is it like Top Gear?


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What is it about? not herd of this, is it like Top Gear?


What he ^ said?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Nothing like Top Gear and all the more excellent for it too!


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Here you go guys.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/m000dbc9


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

An ex SBS bloke who with a couple of friends has opened up a place on Poole Quay to build custom motorbikes and dabble in car projects.

First episode saw them build a build for an ex Para who had just lost a leg and rebuild a Hillman Super Minx estate to appeal to a surfer type person.

Finished with him taking the ex Para on a 2 day trek across the Alps 

Really excellent programme


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Thought it was OK...

Better than anything TG can do.

50/50 on the quality of the bike and car they produced.

Thought the main guy had a bit (a lot) of Guy Martin about him..

I believe it could be made into a series all going well, so I'll probably watch again.

:thumb:


----------

